# 2005.0 свежеустановленный

## Den

поставил 2005.0 и столкнулся с неожиданными проблеммами:

при вводе su пишет You are not authorized to su root хотя пользователь включен в группу wheel

emerge nvidia-glx вылетает с ошибкой 

!!! ERROR: media-video/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6629-r1 failed.

!!! Function linux-mod_src_compile, Line 418, Exitcode 2

!!! Unable to make                                  IGNORE_CC_MISMATCH=yes V=1 SYSSRC=/usr/src/linux SYSOUT=/usr/src/linux clean module.

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, NOT this status message

ядро gentoo-sources 2.6.11-r4

gcc-3.3.5

из флагов оптимизации только -O2 -march=pentium4

может кто знает в чем проблемма?

----------

## ManJak

If you need support, post the topmost build error, NOT this status message 

Что он до этого говорит?

----------

## Den

emerge nvidia-glx

Calculating dependencies ...done!

>>> emerge (1 of 2) media-video/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6629-r1 to /

>>> md5 src_uri  :Wink:  NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-6629-pkg1.run

 * Determining the location of the kernel source code

 * Found kernel source directory:

 *     /usr/src/linux

 * Found sources for kernel version:

 *     2.6.11-gentoo-r4

 * Checking for MTRR support...                                           [ ok ]

>>> Unpacking source...

Creating directory NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-6629-pkg1

Verifying archive integrity... OK

Uncompressing NVIDIA Accelerated Graphics Driver for Linux-x86 1.0-6629.........................................................................................................................................................................................................

 * Applying nv-shutup-warnings.patch ...                                  [ ok ]

 * Applying NVIDIA_kernel-1.0-6629-1155389.patch ...                      [ ok ]

 * Applying NVIDIA_kernel-1.0-6629-1162524.patch ...                      [ ok ]

 * Applying NVIDIA_kernel-1.0-6629-1165235.patch ...                      [ ok ]

 * Applying NVIDIA_kernel-1.0-6629-1171869.patch ...                      [ ok ]

 * Applying NVIDIA_kernel-1.0-6629-1175225.patch ...                      [ ok ]

 * Applying NVIDIA_kernel-1.0-6629-1182399.patch ...                      [ ok ]

 * Applying 2.6 kernel patches

 * Applying conftest_koutput_includes.patch ...                           [ ok ]

 * Applying nv-disable-preempt-on-smp_processor_id.patch ...              [ ok ]

 * Applying NVIDIA_kernel-1.0-6629-1161283.patch ...                      [ ok ]

 * Converting NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-6629-pkg1/usr/src/nv/Makefile.kbuild to use M= instead of SUBDIRS=...                                                  [ ok ]

>>> Source unpacked.

 * Preparing nvidia module

NVIDIA: calling KBUILD...

make CC=cc  KBUILD_VERBOSE=1 -C /usr/src/linux M=/var/tmp/portage/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6629-r1/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-6629-pkg1/usr/src/nv modules

make[2]: warning: jobserver unavailable: using -j1.  Add `+' to parent make rule.

mkdir -p /var/tmp/portage/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6629-r1/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-6629-pkg1/usr/src/nv/.tmp_versions

make -f scripts/Makefile.build obj=/var/tmp/portage/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6629-r1/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-6629-pkg1/usr/src/nv

echo \#define NV_COMPILER \"`cc -v 2>&1 | tail -n 1`\" > /var/tmp/portage/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6629-r1/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-6629-pkg1/usr/src/nv/nv_compiler.h

  cc -Wp,-MD,/var/tmp/portage/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6629-r1/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-6629-pkg1/usr/src/nv/.nv.o.d -nostdinc -isystem /usr/lib/gcc-lib/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.3.5/include -D__KERNEL__ -Iinclude  -Wall -Wstrict-prototypes -Wno-trigraphs -fno-strict-aliasing -fno-common -ffreestanding -O2     -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe -msoft-float -mpreferred-stack-boundary=2  -march=i686  -Iinclude/asm-i386/mach-default   -I/var/tmp/portage/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6629-r1/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-6629-pkg1/usr/src/nv -Wall -Wimplicit -Wreturn-type -Wswitch -Wformat -Wchar-subscripts -Wparentheses -Wno-multichar  -Werror -O -fno-common -MD   -Wno-cast-qual -Wno-error -D_LOOSE_KERNEL_NAMES -D__KERNEL__ -DMODULE  -DNTRM -D_GNU_SOURCE -D_LOOSE_KERNEL_NAMES -D__KERNEL__ -DMODULE  -DNV_MAJOR_VERSION=1 -DNV_MINOR_VERSION=0 -DNV_PATCHLEVEL=6629  -DNV_UNIX   -DNV_LINUX   -DNV_INT64_OK   -DNVCPU_X86      -UDEBUG -U_DEBUG -DNDEBUG -DNV_REMAP_PFN_RANGE_PRESENT -DNV_CHANGE_PAGE_ATTR_PRESENT -DNV_PCI_DISABLE_DEVICE_PRESENT -DNV_CLASS_SIMPLE_CREATE_PRESENT -DNV_PCI_GET_CLASS_PRESENT  -DMODULE -DKBUILD_BASENAME=nv -DKBUILD_MODNAME=nvidia -c -o /var/tmp/portage/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6629-r1/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-6629-pkg1/usr/src/nv/.tmp_nv.o /var/tmp/portage/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6629-r1/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-6629-pkg1/usr/src/nv/nv.c

/var/tmp/portage/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6629-r1/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-6629-pkg1/usr/src/nv/nv.c: In function `_get_phys_address':

/var/tmp/portage/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6629-r1/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-6629-pkg1/usr/src/nv/nv.c:2529: warning: passing arg 1 of `pmd_offset' from incompatible pointer type

/var/tmp/portage/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6629-r1/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-6629-pkg1/usr/src/nv/nv.c: In function `nv_agp_init':

/var/tmp/portage/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6629-r1/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-6629-pkg1/usr/src/nv/nv.c:3010: warning: `inter_module_put' is deprecated (declared at include/linux/module.h:578)

  cc -Wp,-MD,/var/tmp/portage/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6629-r1/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-6629-pkg1/usr/src/nv/.nv-vm.o.d -nostdinc -isystem /usr/lib/gcc-lib/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.3.5/include -D__KERNEL__ -Iinclude  -Wall -Wstrict-prototypes -Wno-trigraphs -fno-strict-aliasing -fno-common -ffreestanding -O2     -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe -msoft-float -mpreferred-stack-boundary=2  -march=i686  -Iinclude/asm-i386/mach-default   -I/var/tmp/portage/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6629-r1/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-6629-pkg1/usr/src/nv -Wall -Wimplicit -Wreturn-type -Wswitch -Wformat -Wchar-subscripts -Wparentheses -Wno-multichar  -Werror -O -fno-common -MD   -Wno-cast-qual -Wno-error -D_LOOSE_KERNEL_NAMES -D__KERNEL__ -DMODULE  -DNTRM -D_GNU_SOURCE -D_LOOSE_KERNEL_NAMES -D__KERNEL__ -DMODULE  -DNV_MAJOR_VERSION=1 -DNV_MINOR_VERSION=0 -DNV_PATCHLEVEL=6629  -DNV_UNIX   -DNV_LINUX   -DNV_INT64_OK-DNVCPU_X86      -UDEBUG -U_DEBUG -DNDEBUG -DNV_REMAP_PFN_RANGE_PRESENT -DNV_CHANGE_PAGE_ATTR_PRESENT -DNV_PCI_DISABLE_DEVICE_PRESENT -DNV_CLASS_SIMPLE_CREATE_PRESENT -DNV_PCI_GET_CLASS_PRESENT  -DMODULE -DKBUILD_BASENAME=nv_vm -DKBUILD_MODNAME=nvidia -c -o /var/tmp/portage/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6629-r1/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-6629-pkg1/usr/src/nv/.tmp_nv-vm.o /var/tmp/portage/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6629-r1/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-6629-pkg1/usr/src/nv/nv-vm.c

  cc -Wp,-MD,/var/tmp/portage/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6629-r1/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-6629-pkg1/usr/src/nv/.os-agp.o.d -nostdinc -isystem /usr/lib/gcc-lib/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.3.5/include -D__KERNEL__ -Iinclude  -Wall -Wstrict-prototypes -Wno-trigraphs -fno-strict-aliasing -fno-common -ffreestanding -O2     -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe -msoft-float -mpreferred-stack-boundary=2  -march=i686  -Iinclude/asm-i386/mach-default   -I/var/tmp/portage/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6629-r1/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-6629-pkg1/usr/src/nv -Wall -Wimplicit -Wreturn-type -Wswitch -Wformat -Wchar-subscripts -Wparentheses -Wno-multichar  -Werror -O -fno-common -MD   -Wno-cast-qual -Wno-error -D_LOOSE_KERNEL_NAMES -D__KERNEL__ -DMODULE  -DNTRM -D_GNU_SOURCE -D_LOOSE_KERNEL_NAMES -D__KERNEL__ -DMODULE  -DNV_MAJOR_VERSION=1 -DNV_MINOR_VERSION=0 -DNV_PATCHLEVEL=6629  -DNV_UNIX   -DNV_LINUX   -DNV_INT64_OK -DNVCPU_X86      -UDEBUG -U_DEBUG -DNDEBUG -DNV_REMAP_PFN_RANGE_PRESENT -DNV_CHANGE_PAGE_ATTR_PRESENT -DNV_PCI_DISABLE_DEVICE_PRESENT -DNV_CLASS_SIMPLE_CREATE_PRESENT -DNV_PCI_GET_CLASS_PRESENT  -DMODULE -DKBUILD_BASENAME=os_agp -DKBUILD_MODNAME=nvidia -c -o /var/tmp/portage/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6629-r1/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-6629-pkg1/usr/src/nv/.tmp_os-agp.o /var/tmp/portage/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6629-r1/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-6629-pkg1/usr/src/nv/os-agp.c

/var/tmp/portage/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6629-r1/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-6629-pkg1/usr/src/nv/os-agp.c:48: error: parse error before '*' token

/var/tmp/portage/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6629-r1/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-6629-pkg1/usr/src/nv/os-agp.c:48: warning: type defaults to `int' in declaration of `drm_agp_p'

/var/tmp/portage/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6629-r1/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-6629-pkg1/usr/src/nv/os-agp.c:48: warning: data definition has no type or storage class

/var/tmp/portage/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6629-r1/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-6629-pkg1/usr/src/nv/os-agp.c: In function `KernInitAGP':

/var/tmp/portage/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6629-r1/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-6629-pkg1/usr/src/nv/os-agp.c:76: warning: assignment discards qualifiers from pointer target type

/var/tmp/portage/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6629-r1/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-6629-pkg1/usr/src/nv/os-agp.c:85: error: request for member `acquire' in something not a structure or union

/var/tmp/portage/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6629-r1/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-6629-pkg1/usr/src/nv/os-agp.c:88: warning: `inter_module_put' is deprecated (declared at include/linux/module.h:578)

/var/tmp/portage/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6629-r1/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-6629-pkg1/usr/src/nv/os-agp.c:113: error: request for member `copy_info' in something not a structure or union

/var/tmp/portage/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6629-r1/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-6629-pkg1/usr/src/nv/os-agp.c:173: error: request for member `enable' in something not a structure or union

/var/tmp/portage/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6629-r1/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-6629-pkg1/usr/src/nv/os-agp.c:185: error: request for member `release' in something not a structure or union

/var/tmp/portage/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6629-r1/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-6629-pkg1/usr/src/nv/os-agp.c:186: warning: `inter_module_put' is deprecated (declared at include/linux/module.h:578)

/var/tmp/portage/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6629-r1/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-6629-pkg1/usr/src/nv/os-agp.c: In function `KernTeardownAGP':

/var/tmp/portage/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6629-r1/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-6629-pkg1/usr/src/nv/os-agp.c:216: error: request for member `release' in something not a structure or union

/var/tmp/portage/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6629-r1/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-6629-pkg1/usr/src/nv/os-agp.c:218: warning: `inter_module_put' is deprecated (declared at include/linux/module.h:578)

/var/tmp/portage/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6629-r1/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-6629-pkg1/usr/src/nv/os-agp.c: In function `KernAllocAGPPages':

/var/tmp/portage/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6629-r1/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-6629-pkg1/usr/src/nv/os-agp.c:265: error: request for member `allocate_memory' in something not a structure or union

/var/tmp/portage/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6629-r1/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-6629-pkg1/usr/src/nv/os-agp.c:273: error: request for member `bind_memory' in something not a structure or union

/var/tmp/portage/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6629-r1/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-6629-pkg1/usr/src/nv/os-agp.c:290: error: request for member `unbind_memory' in something not a structure or union

/var/tmp/portage/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6629-r1/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-6629-pkg1/usr/src/nv/os-agp.c:305: error: request for member `free_memory' in something not a structure or union

/var/tmp/portage/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6629-r1/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-6629-pkg1/usr/src/nv/os-agp.c: In function `KernMapAGPPages':

/var/tmp/portage/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6629-r1/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-6629-pkg1/usr/src/nv/os-agp.c:345: error: request for member `unbind_memory' in something not a structure or union

/var/tmp/portage/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6629-r1/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-6629-pkg1/usr/src/nv/os-agp.c: In function `KernFreeAGPPages':

/var/tmp/portage/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6629-r1/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-6629-pkg1/usr/src/nv/os-agp.c:444: error: request for member `unbind_memory' in something not a structure or union

/var/tmp/portage/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6629-r1/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-6629-pkg1/usr/src/nv/os-agp.c:445: error: request for member `free_memory' in something not a structure or union

make[3]: *** [/var/tmp/portage/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6629-r1/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-6629-pkg1/usr/src/nv/os-agp.o] Error 1

make[2]: *** [_module_/var/tmp/portage/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6629-r1/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-6629-pkg1/usr/src/nv] Error 2

NVIDIA: left KBUILD.

nvidia.ko failed to build!

make[1]: *** [module] Error 1

make: *** [module] Error 2

!!! ERROR: media-video/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6629-r1 failed.

!!! Function linux-mod_src_compile, Line 418, Exitcode 2

!!! Unable to make                                  IGNORE_CC_MISMATCH=yes V=1 SYSSRC=/usr/src/linux SYSOUT=/usr/src/linux clean module.

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, NOT this status message.

----------

## Jekpol

У меня под этим ядром (2.6.11-gentoo-r4) ткая же басня с ati драйверами. Не ставятся хоть убей, выдет то же, что и у тебя. На 2.6.9 и 2.6.10 без проблем. И вообще ядра после 2.6.9 какие-то сырые пошли. И еще, я не понял, что gentoo-dev-sources вообще убрали из портежей? На сайте gentoo.packages в sys-kernel вообще нет их!

----------

## viy

Я собирал nvidia-krenel c ~x86, все хорошо было.

Про su --- ты когда (на каком этапе) и как включал пользователя в группу wheel?

----------

## Den

после перезагрузки.. вспомнил что забыл пользователя создать... а какая разница?

----------

## Jekpol

На этапе установки, добавил в группу wheel. Ты посмотри, точно твой юзер в группе wheel?

----------

## viy

Пусть, есть пользователь Den.

Ты им открыл сессию, начал что-то делать. Потом бац --- надо su сделать. Ага, залазишь root'ом с другого vt, добавляешь Den'а в группу wheel (при этом изначальная консоль у тебя открыта). И если теперь пытаться сделать su в первоначальной консоли, то все равно ничего не выйдет, т.к. информация о принадлежности к группам не была перечитана.

Надо либо еще раз залогиниться/открыть сессию, либо сделать newgrp wheel.

Вообщем, это так на заметку. Решил поумничать 1-го апреля  :Cool: 

----------

## Den

 :Smile:  ладно еслибы это было так... но точно такаяже ситуация и после следующей перезагрузки и следующей....

groups den

wheel audio users

----------

## Double

на счет invidia как я понял баг ставь 1.0.7167-r1 и почитай ридми перед установкой  там теперь необходимо чтобы в момент инсталяции  был загружен модуль agpgart если я не ошибаюсь

на счет su   покажи что у тебя выводит 

1 cat /etc/group | grep wheel

2 cat /etc/pam.d/su

----------

## Den

cat /etc/group | grep wheel

wheel::10:root,den

а /etc/pam.d/su почемуто нету...

----------

## viy

emerge -v sys-apps/shadow

----------

## Double

 *Den wrote:*   

> cat /etc/group | grep wheel
> 
> wheel::10:root,den
> 
> а /etc/pam.d/su почемуто нету...

 

 а пока жи-ка с какими ключами у тебя шедоу скомпилен вот мой например так:

sys-apps/shadow-4.0.5-r3  -debug +nls +pam

вообщем смысл таков что тебе нада пересобрать shadow  с флагом +pam (у тебЯ скорее всего с -pam) и все должно быть путемLast edited by Double on Fri Apr 01, 2005 6:32 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Double

 *viy wrote:*   

> emerge -v sys-apps/shadow

 

viy кто быстрей  :Smile: 

----------

## Den

emerge -pv shadow

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[ebuild   R   ] sys-apps/shadow-4.0.5-r3  -debug +nls +pam* (-selinux) -skey 0 kB

Total size of downloads: 0 kB

походу он был собран без pam... щас пересобираю..

----------

## ZmiyGorinich

А можен надо посмотреть в /etc/sudoers и проверить раскоментирована ли там строчка

```
%wheel  ALL=(ALL)       ALL
```

----------

## Den

все большое спасибо :Smile: 

----------

## Nelud

Объясняю про su: если вы всё собираете без pam (т.е. с USE="-pam"), то нужно сделать следующее:

Вначале правим файл /etc/login.defs

```
SU_WHEEL_ONLY  no
```

(Подробности в коментарии перед этой строчкой)

Теперь все пользователи могут делать su root. Чтобы разрешить это только для членов группы wheel создаём файл /etc/suauth с таким содержимым:

```
root:ALL EXCEPT GROUP wheel:DENY
```

(Подробности в man suath)

----------

## Sparky

Раз уж разговор о проблеммаз в 2005.0 то  есть 2 вопроса:

 1 - не поднимается сеть по dhcp, после emerge -u system поторся файл /etc/conf.d/net и настройки пропали... Скопировал cp net.example net, перепробовал по всякому там раскоментить строки касающиеся dhcp - ничего, может кто то знает как побороть

 2 - нет файла /etc/conf.d/xdm, хотя в init.d xdm есть... я   сам создал файл но xdm но строки из него не подцепляются, пришлось прописать в 00basic пока....

 3 - бывает залипон с резолвом при emerge, резолвит адрес сервера как 1.0.0.0 - после ctrl+c и ping что-то, резолвит нормально!? Может кто то сталкивался!?

 Спасибо!

----------

## viy

 *Sparky wrote:*   

> есть 2 вопроса

 

Вроде целых 3, ну да ладно  :Wink: 

 *Sparky wrote:*   

> 1 - не поднимается сеть по dhcp, после emerge -u system поторся файл /etc/conf.d/net и настройки пропали...

 

Хм, emerge -pv dhcpcd делал? А то, что настройки потерлись --- чудеса какие-то...

 *Sparky wrote:*   

> 2 - нет файла /etc/conf.d/xdm

 

У меня тоже нет. Зато есть /etc/rc.conf, в который и надо лезть.

 *Sparky wrote:*   

> 3 - бывает залипон с резолвом при emerge

 

Только ли с emerge?.. Возможно это проблема сетевых тулов, или сетевой карты, или еще чего.

Настройки и логи покажи, только комеентарии уреж!

----------

## Sparky

 *viy wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Вроде целых 3, ну да ладно 
> 
> 

 

Аппетит приходит во время еды  :Laughing: 

 *viy wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Хм, emerge -pv dhcpcd делал? А то, что настройки потерлись --- чудеса какие-то...
> 
> 

 

  Не делал, у меня ADLS роутер с dhcp сервером, раве нужно  поднимать dhcpd  в этом случае?

 *viy wrote:*   

> 
> 
> У меня тоже нет. Зато есть /etc/rc.conf, в который и надо лезть.
> 
> 

 

 Вот спасибо - недокумекал....  :Embarassed: 

 *viy wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Только ли с emerge?.. Возможно это проблема сетевых тулов, или сетевой карты, или еще чего.
> 
> Настройки и логи покажи, только комеентарии уреж!
> ...

 

 ну в общем только с emerge тоесть конкретно wget, emerge ведь им качает.....

 конфиги саме простые....

```

#ifconfig

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:60:94:51:73:FA

          inet addr:192.168.1.2  Bcast:192.168.1.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:845 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:724 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:949656 (927.3 Kb)  TX bytes:106704 (104.2 Kb)

          Interrupt:11

#route

Kernel IP routing table

Destination     Gateway         Genmask         Flags Metric Ref    Use Iface

192.168.1.0     *               255.255.255.0   U     0      0        0 eth0

loopback        localhost       255.0.0.0       UG    0      0        0 lo

default         mygateway.ar7   0.0.0.0         UG    0      0        0 eth0

```

default gw - роутер соответсвтенно... роутер работает нормально, во всяком случае из браузера залипонов не бывает... в win тоже [/quote]

----------

## Sparky

С сеткой разобрался -  действительно нужно было установить dhcp клиент.... Всем спасибо за помощь!  :Smile: 

----------

## Swappp

 *Sparky wrote:*   

> С сеткой разобрался -  действительно нужно было установить dhcp клиент.... Всем спасибо за помощь! 

 

Так на будущее dhcpcd, это демон клиента dhcp. Дело в том, что адреса назначенные dhcp имеют ограниченный срок действия, по истечению которого надо слать повторный запрос. По этому и приходится запускать демон клиента  :Smile: 

----------

## sovchik

 *Nelud wrote:*   

> Объясняю про su: если вы всё собираете без pam (т.е. с USE="-pam"), то нужно сделать следующее:
> 
> Вначале правим файл /etc/login.defs
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Гм, мне явно /dev/hands надо править.

Установлена свежая gentoo 2005.0 со stage3 pentium4 без каких либо переделок с моей стороны.

Народ, почему у меня просто нету файла /etc/login.defs ?

А в группу wheel можно добавить юзера только , если руками создать (пусть и пустой) файл /etc/gshadow, которого тоже изначально нету?

----------

## Nelud

Смотрим какому пакету принадлежит /etc/login.defs:

```
$ qpkg -f /etc/login.defs 

sys-apps/shadow *
```

Значит у тебя не установлен пакет shadow. Видимо, по умолчанию в 2005.0 что-то другое ставится. А что такое /etc/gshadow? У меня такого нет.

----------

## GreenDragon

 *Nelud wrote:*   

> Смотрим какому пакету принадлежит /etc/login.defs:
> 
> ```
> $ qpkg -f /etc/login.defs 
> 
> ...

 

```
qpkg -f /etc/login.defs

sys-apps/pam-login *
```

 прикольно

----------

## sovchik

 *Nelud wrote:*   

> Смотрим какому пакету принадлежит /etc/login.defs:
> 
> ```
> $ qpkg -f /etc/login.defs 
> 
> ...

 

бело в том, что указанную инструкцию я выполнил целиком (включая и перекомпиляцию Shadow) так что он у меня стоит

/etc/gshadow зачем-то требует kde user admin (не пинайте сильно - мне так удобнее), как файл для записи груп пользователя

----------

## GreenDragon

 *sovchik wrote:*   

> 
> 
> /etc/gshadow зачем-то требует kde user admin (не пинайте сильно - мне так удобнее), как файл для записи груп пользователя

 

Видимо не только он, ибо ни kde, ни gnome у меня не присутствуют и никогда не присутствовали, но тем немение он присутствует и повторяет group.

Увы, досконально не разбирался кому он нужен  :Embarassed:   :Embarassed: 

----------

## Nelud

sovchik

Или я торможу или ... Так, проблема у тебя в чём?

----------

## sovchik

Раньше была в отказе su работать под юзерами, отличными от рута.

Теперь проблема эта решена, но появилась другая: почему у меня не как у остальных людей и что я не так сделал.

p.s. вообще-то я уже настроил (по приведенной инструкции) su, так что мои траблы решены (thank`s all)

----------

